# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Kart Convivio - 1 Outubro 2011

## Bruno Santos

Venho por este meio informar que vou realizar uma prova de Kart convivio, ao qual conto com a vossa participação.

A prova é no Kartodromo Internacional de Palmela, no dia 01 de Outubro de 2011, Sábado as 14h30.

A prova tem a duração de 10min. cronometrados, mais 35min. de corrida, pódio, taças e medalhas.

A prova tem um custo de 43.

Aos interessados deverão contactar-me e indicar o numero de pessoas que trás consigo e efectuar a reserva.

Aguardo a vossa rápida resposta para que possa oficializar a reserva com o Kartodromo e ver o numero de participantes em prova.

Cumprimentos,
Bruno Santos.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Atenção, nova data.

Quem vem?!

----------


## Bruno Santos

Para abrir o apetite...

Karts KIP - Kartódromo de Palmela 2011-05-06 - YouTube

----------


## fabianomoser

Eu vou !
Bora lá malta!

Abraço,
Fabiano Moser.

----------


## Luís Amaral

Eu também.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Actual lista:

- Luís Amaral

- Bruno Santos
- André Silva
- Pedro Antunes
- António Tavares
- Fabiano Moser
- Ricardo Nogueira
- Nuno Lopes
- Ana Patricia 
- Tiago Picanço

...

Mais quem? Podem levar amigos e familia.

----------


## ricardotrindade

Conta comigo.
Abraço

----------


## Bruno Santos

- Luís Amaral 
- Bruno Santos - (Reserva paga)
- André Silva
- Pedro Antunes
- António Tavares
- Fabiano Moser
- Ricardo Nogueira
- Nuno Lopes
- Ana Patricia
- Tiago Picanço
- Daniel Conde 
- Ricardo Jorge
- Ricardo Matos - (Reserva paga)
- Sérgio Santos
- Ricardo Trindade

Quem mais?

----------


## fabianomoser

Ja agora, como pagamos a reserva?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, contactar-me por mensagem privada e eu depois envio os dados de pagamento para o e-mail.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, então ninguém vende uns Frag´s para vir andar?!  :Whistle:

----------


## fabianomoser

Boas,

Bruno mais dois amigos meus que confirmaram.

André Girão
Ana Girão

durante a semana recebes o pgto via NIB.

Fabiano Moser.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas. Ok vou rever a lista.

Quem vem mais?

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, aqui fica a lista actual, quem quer vir mais?

- Luís Amaral 
- Bruno Santos 
- André Silva
- António Tavares
- Fabiano Moser
- Ricardo Nogueira
- Nuno Lopes
- Ana Patricia
- Tiago Picanço
- Daniel Conde 
- Ricardo Jorge
- Ricardo Matos 
- Sérgio Santos
- Ricardo Trindade
- André Girão
- Ana Girão

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Podes por:

José Miguel Lopes
Pedro Cristóvão

Cumps

----------


## fabianomoser

Mas então que horas lá amanhã??

E se alguém se atrasar a corrida começa na mesma, ou como é??
Há briefing, é necessário levar algo, alguma dica de roupa, etc...
Certamente que há pessoas aqui que nunca correram, e vão pelo convívio...

Passa ai mais informações Bruno!

Fabiano.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas. Como diz no topico inicial. É para estar no kartodromo internacional de palmela as 14h30.

O capacete e breifing sao dados por ele.

Roupa  resto do equipamento fica a criterio de cada um.

Cumps.

----------


## fabianomoser

Quem  o fera no kart ah?

Limpei todos!
Querem saber os resultados dos que chegaram atrs de mim? Bruno, posta ai a lista de tempos. 

Bandeira preta ao Bruno era pouco,  :yb624:  deu-me 1 chega pra la valente.


Valeu malta, foi porreiro!
Pena o Luis ter que desistir, porque estava gravido e enjoou! :SbSourire2: 

Fabiano

----------


## ricardotrindade

> Quem  o fera no kart ah?
> 
> Limpei todos!
> Querem saber os resultados dos que chegaram atrs de mim? Bruno, posta ai a lista de tempos. 
> 
> Bandeira preta ao Bruno era pouco,  deu-me 1 chega pra la valente.
> 
> 
> Valeu malta, foi porreiro!
> ...


Ahahahah consegui ficar na tua frente, mas se quiseres desforra dentro de água é só dizeres.

Abraço

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, foi muito bom, muito competitvo.

Fabiano, aquilo não é para andar a passear.lol

Fotos e videos?

Os resultados publico esta semana.

Cumps.

----------


## fabianomoser

> Boas, foi muito bom, muito competitvo.
> 
> Fabiano, aquilo não é para andar a passear.lol
> 
> Fotos e videos?
> 
> Os resultados publico esta semana.
> 
> Cumps.


Tenho fotos no facebook, veja la!
Amanha te mando algumas.

E deu amlargada e eu tinha 2 oculos na mao, estava sem 1 luva e tentando ppr a camera a filmar. Ok 1 vez, na próxima já sei.

----------


## fabianomoser

Boas,

Reparem na cara de mau do Bruno e tirem vossas conclusões...







Álbum completo em:
https://picasaweb.google.com/fabiano...eat=directlink

Abraço,
FM

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Espectacular esse convívio. Em tempos, lembro-me de termos feito um evento semelhante aqui no Norte.... talvez em 2004? Não me lembro.

Fabiano,

Ui... tu não me digas que ias com uma GoPro no capacete! 

Altamente  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

Queremos ver o vídeo.... Queremos ver o vídeo.... Queremos ver o vídeo!

----------


## ricardotrindade

> Espectacular esse convívio. Em tempos, lembro-me de termos feito um evento semelhante aqui no Norte.... talvez em 2004? Não me lembro.
> 
> Fabiano,
> 
> Ui... tu não me digas que ias com uma GoPro no capacete! 
> 
> Altamente    
> 
> Queremos ver o vídeo.... Queremos ver o vídeo.... Queremos ver o vídeo!


Esse gajo esqueceu-se de ligar a camera. :Prabaixo:  :Prabaixo: 
Temos de contratar outro cameraman para a proxima

----------


## Bruno Santos

Fabiano, a patroa não tirou fotos?

Cumps.

----------


## fabianomoser

Ok, pensei que ninguém ia falar, mas tudo bem, to bem disposto agora portanto:

toca a "Sessão Comédia"

Ah e tal...karts, mas só andei de kart 1 vez na vida, e era indoor.
Meti a minha Toshiba FullHD no capacete com fita cola e toca a andar...


Depois da qualificação tinha os óculos de sol suados, quando formamos o GRID tirei a luva e os óculos para limpá-los, pois não via a ponta de 1 *rno.

Enquanto limpava-os estava eu a procura de alguém pra ver se a câmera estava filmando pois minha bateria só filma 15-20min, e eu queria é filmar a corrida e não os treinos...

Eu aqui a procura de alguém para acionar a câmera e ver se estava filmando:


enquanto isso...
Vrooooooonn....Vroooonnnn..... Luz Verde!  :tutasla: 


Ai..cum caneco... já começou?? (eu com 2 óculos e sem luvas)

Toca a acelerar já em último  :yb624:  :yb624: 
Agora nem imaginas o que foi calçar a luva direita e meter 2 óculos durante a prova.

E a câmera Fabiano?
Olha, a câmera que se lixe, não consigo premir o botão com a luva, apertei qq coisa, se foi o botão de iniciar n sei, toca a correr que têm gente a olhar!  :yb624:  :yb624: 

Resultado, #14 de 18 lol. E ainda dei 1 volta em cima de 1 amigo, ao menos o Ricardo Trindade não me passou!

Aqui ele:


Tipo, da próxima vez que o Robocop (Eu) for correr não há filmagens e tretas a distrair o piloto,  :yb624: .

Seria cômico se não fosse trágico, mas valeu a pena.
Eu que venho de um país com 3 Tricampeões Mundiais de F1, não percebi a luz verde da largada  :yb624: .

Abraços,
FM

----------


## ricardotrindade

O Ricardo Trindade ficou em 11.º ahahahahahah,  resultado oficial.  :Coradoeolhos:  com direito a cerveja para refrescar....

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, aqui fica os resultados:

https://rapidshare.com/files/1516132...00_Corrida.xls

https://rapidshare.com/files/3724203...00_Treinos.xls

Cumps.

----------


## fabianomoser

Boas Bruno,

Ao menos o meu Best Laptime em corrida foi melhor que a do Ricardo Trindade, lol!

Fabiano Moser - 00:01:08.381
Ricardo Trindade - 00:01:08.452

Cumps,
Fabiano

----------


## ricardotrindade

> Boas Bruno,
> 
> Ao menos o meu Best Laptime em corrida foi melhor que a do Ricardo Trindade, lol!
> 
> Fabiano Moser - 00:01:08.381
> Ricardo Trindade - 00:01:08.452
> 
> Cumps,
> Fabiano


Mas no final da corrida fiquei á tua frente  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, vou realizar mais uma prova de Kart, quem quer vir?  

https://www.facebook.com/events/358105004287807/

Cumps.

----------

